
Kyoto Cabinet 1.0.0 was released - jawngee
http://1978th.net/tech-en/promenade.cgi?id=7
======
cperciva
_time efficiency: Throughput of updating is more than 100 millions query-per-
second_

 _elapsed time to store one million records is 0.9 seconds for hash database,
and 1.1 seconds for B+ tree database_

How to not do benchmarks: Cite performance numbers without ever specifying
what hardware you're running on.

------
yummyfajitas
Just curious; what's the difference between Kyoto Cabinet and Tokyo cabinet?

~~~
tszming
As stated in the web site:

Compared with Tokyo Cabinet, KC is superior in concurrency, usability, and
portability. Although time efficiency for single-thread is better in TC, I
recommend KC from now on because multi-core/many-core CPU has been popular.
However, I will keep on maintaining TC and fix bugs if they are found.

